# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi chơi tết 2014 - Di choi tet 2014

## thietht

*Đi chơi tết 21014* - Đi chơi tết ở đâu là câu hỏi được nhiều bạn trẻ và gia đình hay thắc mắc. Didau.org xin gợi ý cho bạn một số địa điểm *đi chơi tết 2014* - *di choi tet 2014* cùng gia đình và bạn bè.

*Tại Sài Gòn*

*KHU DU LỊCH ĐẦM SEN – QUẬN 11*

Vui chơi, thư giãn tại công viên văn hóa Đầm Sen dịp Tết Dương lịch cũng là một gợi ý thú vị đối với người dân thành phố.

Du lịch Đầm Sen, bạn sẽ có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng những công trình băng đăng độc đáo, khám phá thủy cung với hàng trăm sinh vật biển mới lạ,…Nếu yêu thích những màn nghịch nước mạo hiểm, bạn có thể tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh với hệ thống máng trượt nước được bố trí quanh khu vực công viên nước – nơi tập trung nhiều người nhất tại Đầm Sen.


Đặc biệt, Đầm Sen cũng là nơi tổ chức lễ hội bắn pháo hoa chào năm mới 2014. Bạn sẽ được tận mắt chứng kiến những màn pháo hoa rực rỡ và thưởng thức những tiết mục văn nghệ đặc sắc.


*KHU DU LỊCH SUỐI TIÊN – QUẬN 9*

Mặc dù đã quá quen thuộc với người dân Sài Gòn, nhưng Suối Tiên vẫn là địa điểm thu hút lượng đông du khách đến tham quan mỗi ngày.Đón chào năm mới 2014, Suối Tiên được trang hoàng lộng lẫy với hàng ngàn ánh đèn rực rỡ, cùng nhiều hoạt động vui chơi hấp dẫn và những lễ hội văn hóa đặc sắc.


Đến đây, du khách có thể thưởng thức phong cảnh thiên nhiên hữu tình và tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái bên biển Tiên Đồng mát.

*THẢO CẦM VIÊN SÀI GÒN – QUẬN 1*

Nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố, thảo cầm viên được ví như rừng xanh giữa lòng Sài Gòn ồn ào, náo nhiệt. Đây là địa điểm thưởng ngoạn lý thú cho người dân và du khách bởi không khí trong lành, mát mẻ, cùng nhiều loài động, thực vật quý hiếm.

​
Giữa không gian xanh mát, tươi đẹp, bạn có thể dạo bộ một vòng để hít thở khí trời êm dịu, làm cho tâm hồn trở nên thư thái, hoặc tổ chức những buổi tiệc nhỏ cùng với bạn bè để đón chào năm mới.

*RẠP CHIẾU PHIM*

Thời điểm tết Dương lịch, các rạp chiếu phim trở nên tấp nập hơn bao giờ hết. Một số rạp chiếu phim lớn tại Sài Gòn như cụm rạp Galaxy, Cinebox, Megastar… đang có lịch trình chiếu nhiều bộ phim hay, đặc sắc nhân dịp năm mới 2014.


Bạn có thể tận hưởng những ngày nghỉ tuyệt vời bên những bộ phim hay, hấp dẫn. Bên cạnh những bộ phim Việt Nam được công chiếu tại các rạp, thực đơn phim tết hằng năm luôn đa dạng về nội dung và thể loại của các hãng phim trên thế giới. Đặc biệt, những bộ phim hài chiếu trong dịp này hứa hẹn mang đến cho người xem những tràn cười bất tận.

*KHU DU LỊCH VĂN THÁNH – BÌNH THẠNH*

Cảnh vật trong khu du lịch được bài trí đơn giản nhưng lại rất mát mẻ, thoáng đãng, gần gũi với thiên nhiên, phù hợp để ngắm cảnh, nghỉ ngơi. Đến nơi này, bạn sẽ tìm thấy được cảm giác bình yên, êm đềm giúp xua tan mọi căng thẳng, mệt mỏi của một năm đã qua.


Khu du lịch Văn Thánh là địa điểm lý tưởng cho những buổi vui chơi tập thể, những buổi họp mặt, picnic cùng người thân và bạn bè. Bên cạnh đó, Văn Thánh còn thường xuyên tổ chức nhiều chương trình ca nhạc thu hút đông đảo du khách tham gia.

*KHU DU LỊCH BÌNH QUỚI – BÌNH THẠNH*

Nằm tiếp giáp sông Sài Gòn, khu du lịch Bình Quới có khí hậu mát mẻ, với những thảm cỏ xanh mướt, những hàng dừa rợp bóng bên sông. Tất cả tạo nên một khung cảnh nên thơ, tựa như một vùng quê yên bình, dân dã ngay giữa chốn Sài Gòn hoa lệ.


Bạn có thể thưởng thức các món ăn Nam bộ mộc mạc và tham gia vào các hoạt động vui chơi, giải trí như câu cá, lướt ván, chèo thuyền,…


*CÁC TRUNG TÂM THƯƠNG MẠI*

Mua sắm là nhu cầu không thể thiếu trong cuộc sống hiện nay. Và ngày càng có nhiều người thư giãn bằng cách tìm đến các trung tâm thương mại, các khu mua sắm sầm uất vào những ngày nghỉ để tìm mua những món đồ ưng ý.
Các trung tâm thương mại như Thương xá Tax, Diamond, NowZone, Vincom… thu hút đông đảo bạn trẻ, gia đình đến vui chơi, chụp ảnh lưu niệm vào đầu năm mới.


Vào dịp Tết, các trung tâm thương mại thường được trang trí lộng lẫy, đẹp mắt thu hút người dân đến tham quan, chụp ảnh, làm cho không khí ngày tết thêm phần sôi động, náo nhiệt.

Hy vọng các bạn sẽ tìm được một điểm đến thích hợp cho kỳ nghỉ Tết Dương lịch thêm phần ý nghĩa và nhiều niềm vui.

----------


## thietht

Nếu có dịp lên thăm “Phố núi mộng mơ” vào những ngày cuối tháng 12 năm nay, du khách sẽ được tận hưởng một bầu không khí tưng bừng và tràn ngập sắc màu trong Festival Hoa Đà Lạt lần thứ V. Chương trình kết hợp 3 sự kiện Kỷ niệm 120 năm Đà Lạt hình thành và phát triển, Festival Hoa Đà Lạt và công bố Năm du lịch quốc gia Tây Nguyên – Đà Lạt 2014 hứa hẹn mang đến cho du khách nhiều kỷ niệm khó quên.

Festival Hoa Đà Lạt lần thứ V với nhiều hoạt động cực kỳ hấp dẫn lôi cuốn du khách:

*ĐÊM PHỐ HÒA BÌNH VỚI CHỦ ĐỀ “HÒA NHỊP CÙNG PHỐ NÚI”*

Từ ngày 27 – 31/12/2013, “Thành phố ngàn hoa” bừng lên đầy sức sống hơn bao giờ hết trong một không gian nghệ thuật âm nhạc ấn tượng với các chương trình nghệ thuật đường phố như ảo thuật, hip-hop, nhảy flashmob, patin, tâng bóng nghệ thuật, âm nhạc rock và nhạc DJ.


Đây được xem như bữa đại tiệc dành tặng cho các bạn trẻ. Bên cạnh đó, “Đêm phố Hòa Bình” còn tạo thế giới riêng cho rượu vang – rock – DJ. Tham gia chương trình, du khách có cơ hội hòa cùng nhịp điệu sôi động và thưởng thức các loại rượu vang đã trở thành thương hiệu của Đà Lạt.

* ĐÀ LẠT – NHỮNG CÂU CHUYỆN TÌNH*

Đối với những ai yêu thích dòng nhạc trữ tình, sâu lắng chắc hẳn không thể bỏ qua chương trình “Đà Lạt – Những câu chuyện tình” diễn ra vào hai đêm 28 và 30/12/2013 tại KDL Ga xe lửa Đà Lạt.


Với sự hội ngộ của các nhạc sĩ, ca sĩ thể hiện những bản tình ca bất hủ về thành phố sương rơi như Chuyện tình Hồ Than Thở, Đồi thông hai mộ, Má hồng Đà Lạt, Đà Lạt trăng mờ…trong khung cảnh đậm chất cổ điển, tiếng nhạc du dương cùng giọng hát ngọt ngào dìu du khách lướt qua tất cả mọi cung bậc cảm xúc.

*ĐÊM HỘI TỤ SẮC HOA ĐÀ LẠT*

“Đêm hội tụ Sắc hoa Đà Lạt” là đêm hội chào mừng Đà Lạt tròn 120 tuổi và đón chào Festival Hoa Đà Lạt lần thứ V. Chương trình diễn ra vào lúc 20g00 ngày 29/12/2013 tại Quảng trường Lâm Viên.


“Đêm hội tụ Sắc hoa Đà Lạt” sẽ là điểm hẹn lớn với màn trình diễn carnaval thời trang hoa, hóa trang bằng hoa, diễu hành trên đường phố, trưng bày giới thiệu những loài hoa ôn đới độc đáo riêng có của Đà Lạt cùng cuộc thi cắm hoa nghệ thuật và thiếu nhi vẽ tranh.

Đặc biệt, Festival Hoa năm nay xuất hiện tiểu cảnh đá Trường Sa – hình ảnh tượng trưng cho biển, đảo Việt Nam với đầy đủ biểu tượng về đảo, cột mốc chủ quyền bằng đá và hoa trạng nguyên được trang trí làm nền cờ đỏ sao vàng nổi bật giữa rừng hoa…

----------


## thietht

Tour Sapa Tết Nguyên Đán 2014: Ngắm Tuyết Rơi Trên Đỉnh Fansipan (2N 3 Đ) - Giá 2.200.000 VNĐ/khách

Khu du lịch Waterland Suối Thạch Lâm (Nha Trang)

Tour du lịch hà nội - sapa - hà khẩu tết 2014 giá hấp dẫn (4 ngày 2 đêm)

Tour du lịch Nha Trang Tết Dương Lịch 2014 giá ưu đãi lớn

Tour du lịch Yên Tử Tết 2014 khuyến mãi 20%

Tour du lịch Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng Tết Dương Lịch 2014 chỉ với 1.550.000 VNĐ

Tour du lịch Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc Tết 2014 khuyến mãi 20%

Tour du lịch Nha Trang Tết Nguyên Đán 2014 - Giá khuyến mãi

 Du Lịch Cần Thơ giảm giá tới 10% : khởi hành Tết 2014

----------


## thietht

Tour du lịch Singapore Tết 2014 4N3Đ khuyến mãi đặc biệt

Tour du lịch Campuchia Tết 2014 khuyến mãi 20%

Tour du lịch Hà Nội - Bangkok - Pataya 5N4Đ Tết 2014 khuyến mãi cực lớn

Tour du lịch Phuket - Thái Lan Tết 2014 5N4Đ khuyến mãi lớn

Tour du lịch Myanma Tết 2014 khuyến mãi hấp dẫn

Tour du lịch Nam Ninh - Quế Lâm Tết Dương Lịch 2014

Tour du lịch Ấn Độ - Nepal Tết 2014 10N9Đ siêu hấp dẫn

Tour du lịch HongKong Tết 2014 giá ưu đãi lớn

Tour du lịch Bắc Kinh - Thượng Hải Tết Dương Lịch 2014 siêu tiết kiệm

Tour du lịch Quảng Châu - Thẩm Quyến - Nam Ninh 5N4Đ Tết 2014 chất lượng cao

Du lịch hàn quốc - mùng 1 tết 2014

Du lịch campuchia Tết 2014 giá giảm ưu đãi hấp dẫn

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Gợi ý những điểm vui chơi của giới trẻ Hà Nội dịp Tết dương lịch*

*Có những sự lựa chọn để giới trẻ thỏa thích “tẹt ga” trong những ngày nghỉ Tết dương lịch sắp tới.*

Những ngày cuối cùng của năm 2013 đang dần trôi qua. Năm nay, như thường lệ, công nhân viên chức cũng như các bạn học sinh – sinh viên sẽ được nghỉ lễ dịp đầu năm mới. Dù chỉ có 1 ngày nhưng cũng có rất nhiều những địa điểm vui chơi mới lạ và thú vị để các bạn trẻ thoải mái lựa chọn vào dịp Tết dương lịch, chào đón những ngày đầu tiên của năm mới 2014.

*Cùng đếm ngược đón năm mới 2014*

Có lẽ đây là một sự kiện quá đỗi quen thuộc với các bạn trẻ Thủ đô. Được tổ chức thường niên tại khu vực bờ hồ trung tâm thành phố, Heniken Countdown là chương trình chào đón năm mới dành cho mọi người nói chung, và đặc biệt là các bạn trẻ nói riêng. Tại đây, mọi người sẽ cũng nhau hòa mình vào bầu không khí sôi động của âm nhạc, những tiếng hò reo mừng rỡ, hào hứng. Đặc biệt nhất đó là màn đếm ngược những giây cuối cùng của năm mới để cùng nhau “vỡ òa” chào đón 1 năm mới đến.

Khoảnh khắc đếm ngược ấy được xem là đặc trưng và cũng là nét thu hút nhất của chương trình. Khi đó, tất cả mọi người cùng đồng thanh hô to, đếm ngược từng giây trong không khí hân hoan, hứng khởi.





Biển người tham gia.
Do đây là một chương trình dành cho mọi người, không bán vé nên từ nhiều ngày qua, rất nhiều teen đã treo status lên kế hoạch, rủ nhau hẹn hò sẽ tham gia chương trình đếm ngược này để được tận hưởng bầu không khí sôi động cùng năm mới 2014. Nếu bạn vẫn còn chần chừ hoặc chưa biết nên đi đâu vào đêm 31 thì đây rõ ràng là một gợi ý thú vị!

*Royal City*

Được khai trương trong năm qua và có lẽ không phải là một cái tên quá mới mẻ đối với các bạn trẻ Thủ đô nhưng Royal City vẫn là một sự lựa chọn của nhiều bạn trẻ trong những dịp nghỉ lễ tết thế này.

Ở Royal có khá nhiều hình thức vui chơi thu hút các bạn trẻ, mới mẻ nhất là trượt băng trong nhà. Không dừng lại ở đó, từ quán ăn, quán cafe, các cửa hàng mua sắm, siêu thị, nhà hàng... đều có mặt đầy đủ ở đây. Vậy nên bạn khỏi cần lo lắng phải di chuyển nhiều địa điểm vì ở đây đã có tất cả dịch vụ đáp ứng những nhu cầu thiết yếu rồi. Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, không gian rộng lớn, hiện đại với nhiều góc trang trí mang phong thái khác nhau cũng là điểm thú vị thu hút các bạn trẻ. 



Royal City với vẻ ngoài khang trang.



Hình ảnh cây thông khổng lồ trong khuôn viên của Royal dịp Noel vừa rồi.
Sự đông đúc, thậm chí là tắc kín các con đường xung quanh vào các ngày lễ lớn của Royal đã phần nào chứng tỏ sức thu hút của nó với mọi người. Ở Royal có nhiều “ngóc ngách” để bạn “khám phá” nên đây cũng là một gợi ý tuy không mới, nhưng vẫn để lôi cuốn với các bạn trẻ Hà thành.

*Times City*

Times City được mệnh danh là “thành phố của thời đại mới” với không gian hiện đại, thiết kế lộng lẫy và đẹp mắt. Khu này vừa khai trương vào đúng dịp Noel vừa rồi và cũng thu hút sự chú ý của rất nhiều người, đặc biệt là các bạn trẻ.

Dù không nằm gần khu trung tâm nhưng Times City lại có lợi thế không gian rộng lớn với những con đường sạch đẹp bên ngoài, kết hợp với hệ thống hồ nhân tạo, vòi phun nước và nhiều cây xanh mang lại cảm giác hài hòa, gắn bó với thiên nhiên cho những người tới đây chơi. Cũng giống với Royal City, tại đây tập trung rất nhiều những hình thức vui chơi, giải trí, nhà hàng ăn uống, café từ sang chảnh cho tới bình dân, phù hợp với nhiều người ở nhiều hoàn cảnh. Điểm thu hút nhất có lẽ là viện hải dương học lớn nhất Việt Nam lần đầu tiên xuất hiện tại Hà Nội. Không gian rộng lớn với những loại sinh vật biển lạ mắt, độc đáo chắc chắn sẽ thu hút rất nhiều người tới trong dịp nghỉ Tết này.





Viện hải dương học này gây tò mò cho rất nhiều người.
Một điểm cộng nữa đó là không gian tuyệt đẹp, hiện đại nhưng vẫn gần gũi với thiên nhiên ở đây sẽ rất phù hợp với những ai muốn sở hữu những tấm ảnh long lanh.

*Và những cách vui chơi “truyền thống”*

Không giới hạn ở những gợi ý trên, nhiều nhóm bạn trẻ vẫn chọn những cách giải trí “truyền thống” như cùng nhau hẹn hò xem phim, picnic hoặc tụ tập ở nhà một ai đó cùng nhau nấu nướng. Các công viên trong địa bàn Thủ đô, khu vực Hồ Gươm, phố cổ hay Hồ Tây đặc biệt thích hợp với ai thích sự bình yên để đi dạo (vì ngày này Hà Nội rất vắng). Những hình thức vui chơi này xem ra không có gì mới lạ nhưng chắc chắn vẫn sẽ được nhiều người lựa chọn bởi sự gần gũi của nó.

Chúc các bạn có những ngày nghỉ lễ thật vui!

_Theo k14_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Hòa mình vào không khí giao thừa sôi động hay tới những khu vui chơi mua sắm mới nổi là gợi ý cho ngày nghỉ lễ sắp tới.

Chỉ có một ngày nghỉ duy nhất nên nhiều người lựa chọn cho mình những tụ điểm vui chơi ăn uống không quá xa để tiết kiệm thời gian đi lại. Dưới đây là một vài gợi ý cho ngày nghỉ lễ đang tới gần:*

*Hẹn bạn bè ngồi cafe trên cao ven hồ Gươm*

Đây là lựa chọn không có gì mới mẻ bởi ngày nào bạn cũng có thể rủ bạn bè đi cafe nhưng trong không khí của một ngày đầu năm, cùng bạn bè ngồi trên một điểm cao và ngắm nhìn thành phố lúc sáng sớm hay lúc lên đèn thì sẽ thật ý nghĩa và khác lạ.

Không giống với đêm hôm trước, sáng mùng 1 Tết Dương lịch, các quán cafe dường như vắng khách hơn ngày thường. Do đó, tìm được một chỗ ngồi đẹp ở một quán cafe có view rộng nhìn xuống hồ Gươm không thực sự quá khó khăn. Dạo gần đây, các quán cafe nằm ven hồ đã chăm chút nhiều hơn đến khâu trang trí, bạn sẽ có thêm nhiều sự lựa chọn phù hợp với phong cách của mình.



Nhâm nhi một cốc cafe, ngắm nhìn thành phố trong ngày đầu năm mới sẽ cho bạn một trải nghiệm thú vị. Ảnh: Nguyên Chi
Nếu yêu thích không khí sôi động với những mảng tường nhà sơn màu rực rỡ như lạc vào một con phố trên đấy Italy, với ban công sân thượng thoáng rộng, không chắn tầm mắt và cơ hội trò chuyện thoải mái với những vị khách nước ngoài thì Bottom Up là sự lựa chọn không thể hợp lý hơn cho bạn. Quán được cải tạo trên nền quán cũ, phía ngay trên cửa hàng Paparotti ở ngã tư Lương Văn Can - Hàng Gai với 3 tầng nhà, nhiều chỗ ngồi ngoài ban công cho bạn có cơ hội ngắm nhìn Hà Nội trong ngày đặc biệt.

Còn nếu bạn cần một không gian mộc mạc thì L'étage café (9A Hàng Khay) sẽ rất thích hợp bởi những chi tiết nội thất giản dị, gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Hàng ghế tròn ngồi hướng mặt ra hồ của quán chính là nơi đắt khách nhất và thường xuyên hết chỗ. Ngoài ra, cần view đẹp bạn có thể tìm đến quán Sketch với tầm nhìn thoáng rộng ở 57B Đinh Tiên Hoàng hay Avalon ở cách vài chục số nhà hoặc Balcony đối diện nhà Thủy Tạ. Còn với những người yêu không gian cổ kính, muốn tìm về những gì xưa cũ và bình dị, đậm chất Hà Nội thì một chỗ ngồi chật hẹp nhưng ấm cúng ở Đinh ngày đầu năm mới là sự lựa chọn thích hợp

*Thưởng thức một bộ phim cùng người ấy*

Vì nghỉ không nhiều, chỉ vỏn vẹn một ngày nên các kế hoạch vui chơi hoành tráng cũng khó mà thực hiện được. Với gia đình nhỏ hoặc các đôi tình nhân thì sau bữa ăn no nê, bạn nên tìm đến hệ thống các rạp chiếu phim hiện đại trong thành phố để thưởng thức những tác phẩm điện ảnh hot đang được tung ra trong dịp này.

Tuy nhiên, ở các rạp trung tâm như Megastar Vincom Bà Triệu, Platinum The Garden hay Lotte Cinema Keangnam thì tình trạng quá tải rất dễ xảy ra, ngay cả khi bạn đã chọn giờ chiếu khá "hiểm" như giữa trưa. Do đó, nếu muốn tránh cảnh xếp hàng dài hay phải xem những phim không thích lắm vì hết vé thì bạn nên lựa chọn một số rạp kém "hot" hơn như Megastar Mipec Tower, Trung tâm chiếu phim Quốc gia, rạp Tháng 8, Lotte Cinema Hà Đông, Platinum Cineplex Vincom Long Biên, Royal City hay Times City...

Những phim hút khách dịp Tết Dương lịch phải kể đến: Tèo Em, Bão Lửa, Nữ hoàng Băng Giá, 47 Ronin, Doraemon: Nobita và Viện Bảo tàng Bảo Bối, Thần Tượng,...

*Xách xe lên và tham gia một chuyến dã ngoại*

Điểm đến khá nổi tiếng, cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng gần một tiếng đi xe là làng cổ Bát Tràng. Tại đây, du khách có thể dạo quanh chợ để mua sắm những món đồ gốm sứ nhỏ xinh mà tiện dụng hay đặc biệt hơn là có thể tự tay trải nghiệm quá trình làm gốm từ A-Z cùng với sự hướng dẫn của các nghệ nhân. Ngày nay, Bát Tràng đã rất phát triển các loại hình du lịch nên hầu như nhà nào cũng có xưởng phục vụ nhu cầu học và làm gốm của du khách.

Bạn sẽ có cơ hội có những sản phẩm độc đáo do chính mình tạo ra và tô màu. Thông thường, khách sẽ mua mang về các sản phẩm này khi được sấy khô sơ qua nhưng nếu bạn có nhu cầu cho vào lò nung để có sản phẩm cuối cùng thì nhiều chủ quán cũng luôn sẵn lòng chiều ý. Bạn sẽ nhận được tác phẩm này sau một vài ngày và được ship ra nội thành với một ít chi phí vận chuyển. Trẻ con đến đây cũng có nhiều trò chơi thú vị. 

Ngoài ra, một số làng nghề quanh thủ đô như Vạn Phúc cũng được nhiều người để mắt tới, vừa có thể mua sắm và vừa tìm hiểu về những nét văn hóa xưa cũ. Làng Vạn Phúc nổi tiếng với sản phẩm lụa tơ tằm mịn màng.

Trong khi đó, nhiều bạn trẻ thủ đô lại đưa Ninh Hiệp vào danh sách điểm đến ưa thích bởi khoảng cách không quá xa mà lại có nhiều cơ hội mua sắm bởi đây là một trong những chợ bán buôn thời trang lớn ở miền Bắc. Nếu chịu khó tìm kiếm và mặc cả, bạn có thể tìm thấy rất nhiều mẫu váy áo có chất lượng, kiểu dáng y hệt trong các shop trong nội thành mà với giá chỉ bằng một nửa, thậm chí 1/3. Thực tế, lâu nay, Ninh Hiệp vốn dĩ nổi tiếng là nơi buôn bán các loại vải may quần áo, từ đủ các chất liệu như dạ, nhung, cotton, len... với giá khá hời. Ninh Hiệp cũng cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng một giờ đi xe máy.

Lẩu gà ri, lẩu riêu cua và những món ăn đặc sản núi rừng ở những quán ăn cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 30-40km như ở khu vực Láng - Hòa Lạc, Xuân Mai, đường Thăng Long - Nội Bài... cũng có thể là gợi ý thú vị cho gia đình và bạn bè, để bỏ lại phía sau những bận rộn, lo toan của một năm cũ. 

*Tham dự lễ kỷ niệm Zone 9 tại CLB Mỹ*

Cuối tháng 12, khi hợp tác xã Zone 9 tại 9 Trần Thánh Tông chính thức bị đóng cửa, nhiều bạn trẻ Hà Nội đã không khỏi tiếc nuối một không gian đậm chất nghệ thuật đường phố ngay giữa lòng thủ đô. Để tri ân khách hàng và những người đã ủng hộ Zone 9 cho đến những ngày cuối cùng, tập thể những người hoạt động tại hợp tác xã quyết định tổ chức một buổi lễ kỷ niệm mang tên "Start 2014 with Zone 9" (Khởi đầu năm 2014 cùng Zone 9), chương trình sẽ diễn ra từ 17h đến 23h ngày 31/12 tại Câu lạc bộ Mỹ (số 19-21 Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội).

Tham dự buổi lễ có sự góp mặt của nhiều ca sĩ, DJ nổi tiếng cùng Dàn nhạc vũ kịch Việt Nam, hứa hẹn sẽ đem đến cho người xem một chương trình nghệ thuật sôi động, hoành tráng và mang phong cách độc đáo, không thể lẫn của Zone 9. Bạn có thể vào cửa tự do từ 17h với các hoạt động vui chơi nghệ thuật dành cho trẻ em, âm nhạc cổ điển để chuẩn bị cho chương trình âm nhạc buổi tối.

Tuy nhiên, chương trình nhiều khả năng sẽ thu hút khá đông người xem, lại kết thúc sát giờ giao thừa; do đó, bạn nên lưu ý trước việc gửi xe và di chuyển sau khi chương trình kết thúc.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*6 kế hoạch đón năm mới đầy hứng khởi tại Sài Gòn*

*Nếu là người thích đón giao thừa kiểu truyền thống, hãy tham gia lễ hội đếm ngược, còn khu phố Tây quận 2 sẽ rất hợp với các bạn thích cảm giác lạ.

Đón giao thừa kiểu truyền thống

Lễ hội đếm ngược đón năm mới (countdown party)*



Trình diễn nhạc nước trong đêm giao thừa.
Năm nay lễ hội sẽ được tổ chức ở khu vực hồ Bán Nguyệt quận 7, không ở khu vực tháp đồng hồ Nguyễn Huệ như mọi năm. Sự thay đổi địa điểm có lẽ sẽ đem lại nhiều những điều thú vị cho hoạt động thường niên này bởi lẽ khu vực này đất không chật, người không đông, có thể tổ chức được những sự kiện quy mô lớn và đa dàn về loại hình giải trí. 

Không chỉ dừng lại ở một buổi biểu diễn ca nhạc của các ca sĩ và DJ nổi tiếng trong và ngoài nước, countdown party năm nay sẽ hoành tráng hơn rất nhiều với màn trình diễn nhạc nước và lazer đẳng cấp quốc tế. 

*Những con phố trung tâm* 

Cứ dịp cuối năm là con đường ở trung tâm quận 1 lại được phủ một lớp áo rực rỡ đèn hoa. Đây sẽ là nơi tập trung rất nhiều người ở các địa điểm như tháp đồng hồ Nguyễn Huệ, nhà thờ Đức Bà, công viên 23/9, hồ Con Rùa, đường Đồng Khởi... 

Năm nay không có countdown party ở khu vực tháp đồng hồ Nguyễn Huệ nhưng vẫn còn những hoạt động văn hoá giải trí cộng đồng ở các công viên để bạn tham gia. Hồ Con Rùa được trang trí khá đẹp, thêm vào một trong những góc để bạn chụp những bức hình đẹp lưu lại khoảnh khắc đặc biệt này cùng bạn bè và người thân. 

*Đón giao thừa phong cách Tây* 

*Party ở quận 2* 

Ở thành phố quốc tế này, quận 2 đang nổi lên như một địa điểm giải trí mới của những người trẻ trong và ngoài nước. Các lễ hội ở đây được tổ chức khá thường xuyên và mỗi dịp lễ Tết đều có rất nhiều người tham gia. Vui chơi ở đây sẽ là một trải nghiệm thú vị trong năm mới, và còn giúp bạn tránh được khu trung tâm thành phố chắc chắn quá tải. 

Nếu bạn chưa quen với việc bị "bao vây" bởi những người không cùng màu da và tiếng nói thì cũng đừng ngại, vì không khí ở những bữa tiệc như thế này đều rất mở và thoải mái, không ai quan tâm đến những khác biệt đó. Hãy rủ một nhóm bạn đi cùng, biết đâu bạn sẽ thích thú và theo dõi để không bỏ lỡ những cuộc vui sắp tới. Việc bạn cần phải làm bây giờ là gõ "countdown party district 2 saigon" trên thanh tìm kiếm Google và chọn cho mình một event trong số đó.




Khác với quận 2, khu phố Tây Đề Thám cũng tập trung nhiều người ngoại quốc nhưng không quá xa, lượng người tập trung đông hơn và giá cả cũng "mềm" hơn. 

Người viết đã từng tham gia một countdown party ở đây và đó thực sự là một cảm giác rất mới lạ. Khi đồng hồ điểm 12h cũng là lúc chùm bóng bay được thả xuống, mang theo những mảnh giấy ghi lời chúc cũng như món quà của quán bar. Tiếng bóng nổ rộn ràng hòa với âm thanh vui vẻ của những chai champagne vừa bật nắp. Mọi người cùng nhau hát theo bài hát kinh điển Happy New Year của ABBA, nâng ly chúc tụng nhau một năm mới nhiều thành công và may mắn rồi đổ ra làm kẹt cứng giao lộ Đề Thám - Bùi Viện. Lúc đó, cảm giác như mọi ranh giới đều bị xoá nhoà, chỉ có những con người vui vẻ đang uống mừng cùng nhau trong khoảnh khắc giao thời. 

Sau khi tiệc đã tàn, bạn có thể hoà vào dòng người khi đó đã say mềm đi quanh khu phố tung pháo giấy vui chơi đến sáng. Tuy nhiên nếu đi chơi ở khu này bạn phải cẩn thận, vì có khá nhiều đối tượng sẽ lợi dụng lúc bạn sơ hở để móc túi.




*Đón giao thừa khác biệt 

Ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố từ toà nhà chọc trời* 

Nếu cảnh chen lấn đầy khói và bụi đã làm bạn mệt mỏi chỉ khi nghĩ đến thì tại sao không chọn cho mình cách đón giao thừa ở nơi tránh xa mọi ồn ào bất tiện của phố xá, thư thả ngắm pháo hoa và tận hưởng toàn cảnh náo nhiệt của thành phố từ những tòa nhà, quán bar ở tầng cao trong thành phố? Nhưng bạn nên gọi điện đặt chỗ trước bởi những nơi này thường tập trung đông người trong thời khắc giao thừa.







Ngắm thành phố và thấy pháo hoa dưới chân mình khi bạn đón năm mới ở các bar hoặc Skydeck trên tòa nhà Bitexco (Hải Triều, Q.1).
*Những cây cầu* 

Một trong những đặc điểm nổi bật của Sài Gòn là số lượng những cây cầu ở thành phố này khá nhiều, và số lượng cầu đẹp cũng không ít. Bạn có thể ra đây để hóng gió rồi ngắm pháo hoa hoặc làm một buổi picnic ban đêm cùng nhóm bạn cũng là một ý tưởng không tồi. Những bãi cỏ ven đại lộ Đông Tây hoặc khu đất trống gần hầm Thủ Thiêm cũng sẽ là nơi dừng chân lý thú.


Điều cuối cùng, bạn hãy nhớ "vui có chừng, dừng đúng lúc", không nên về trễ quá hoặc uống quá nhiều. Nếu đã say thì không nên tự điều khiển xe.
_
Theo zing_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*6 điểm chơi Tết ở Hà Nội*

*Không phải đi xa mà vẫn có thể cảm nhận được không khí Tết cổ truyền, gợi ý cho bạn là Văn miếu Quốc Tử Giám, Hoàng thành Thăng Long và Bảo tàng Dân tộc học.

1. Phố Ông Đồ*

Xin chữ đầu năm từ lâu đã trở thành một nét đẹp trong truyền thống đón xuân của người Việt. Vào dịp năm mới, nhiều người lại rủ nhau đến phố Ông Đồ (Văn Miếu) để xin chữ cho mình, người thân và bạn bè... với ước muốn năm mới vui vẻ, nhiều tài lộc đúng như ý nghĩa của chữ đã xin.



Ông đồ cho chữ tại phố Văn Miếu. Ảnh: VOV
Năm nay, phố ông Đồ sẽ được chuyển từ vỉa hè phố Văn Miếu vào khu vực hồ Văn thuộc di tích Văn Miếu - Quốc Tử Giám. Phố mở cửa từ 8h30 đến 20h hàng ngày. Riêng đêm 30 Tết kéo dài đến 2h sáng, ngày mùng 1, 2 Tết kéo dài đến 22h đêm.

Những ông đồ ở đây đều được tuyển chọn từ các câu lạc bộ thư pháp như UNESCO Việt Nam, Hương Nam học đường, Nhân Mỹ học đường... Ngoài xin chữ, bạn còn được các ông đồ giải thích ý nghĩa của từng nét bút và tư vấn cách chọn chữ để xin. Giá thường 50.000 - 150.000 đồng/chữ.

*2. Hoàng thành Thăng Long*

Mặc dù triễn lãm ảnh di sản đã diễn ra từ tháng 11 nhưng nếu chưa có dịp tham gia, Tết này bạn vẫn có thể ghé chơi Hoàng thành Thăng Long để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp di sản Việt Nam ở các góc độ khác nhau.

Hơn 100 tác phẩm được trưng bày tại đây được chọn lọc kỹ lưỡng từ hơn 6.000 tác phẩm về đề tài di sản, bao gồm: Di sản thiên nhiên; Di sản văn hoá vật thể (kiến trúc, điêu khắc, hội hoạ, thủ công mỹ nghệ, làng nghề…); Di sản văn hoá phi vật thể (ca múa nhạc, lễ hội, trò chơi dân gian, tín ngưỡng và tôn giáo…).

Trong không gian mở, cổ kính và trầm mặc của Hoàng thành, các di sản văn hóa Việt Nam đã được tái hiện sinh động, độc đáo, đưa người xem vào một hành trình khám phá, trải nghiệm với nhiều cung bậc cảm xúc. Triển lãm mở cửa đến hết ngày 28/2.

*3. Bảo tàng Dân tộc học*

Bảo tàng Dân tộc học Việt Nam bắt đầu các chương trình chơi xuân phục vụ du khách bắt đầu từ mùng 4 đến mùng 10 Tết. Trong 5 ngày đầu tiên, các hoạt động hướng đến chủ yếu là ẩm thực dân tộc, viết thư pháp, in tranh Đông Hồ, múa rối nước... Ngày mùng 9 và 10 Tết, các trò chơi dân gian truyền thống mới được triển khai.



Kéo co tại Bảo tàng Dân tộc học. Ảnh: dulichvietnam
Tại đây, du khách sẽ được trực tiếp tham gia các trò chơi dân gian của các dân tộc trong ngày Tết như thụt thò (Êđê), cọp ốm (Bana), đánh cầu lông gà (Thái, Hmông, Pà Thẻn), nhảy chữ thập (Khơmú), đi cà kheo, bắt chạch trong chum, đánh đu.. Đây cũng là cơ hội để du khách bốn phương tìm hiểu văn hóa Hà Tĩnh thông qua ẩm thực và mâm cỗ ngày Tết của người dân nơi đây.

*4. Công viên Mặt trời mới*

Mở cửa từ mùng 1 Tết và kéo dài đến hết ngày 6/1 âm lịch, công viên Mặt trời mới - Khu vui chơi giải trí Công viên Hồ Tây là điểm chơi xuân lý tưởng ở Hà Nội trong đợt nghỉ lễ tới đây. Trong thời gian này, chương trình nghệ thuật mang tên Sắc Xuân 2014 sẽ được tổ chức với các hoạt động như nhảy sạp, múa rối cạn và biểu diễn dân ca 3 miền... 

Các bé cũng sẽ có dịp vui chơi thỏa thích với những màn ảo thuật và gameshow vui nhộn. Tại đây sẽ diễn ra một phiên chợ quê với các món ăn dân dã để đổi vị trong ngày Tết như bún ốc, bánh cuốn, bánh đúc...

*5. Rạp chiếu phim*

Vào dịp Tết, các rạp phim đều mở cửa từ rất sớm (khoảng mùng 2 Tết) và phục vụ rất nhiều phim hay ở các thể loại như hài hước, tình cảm, hành động, kinh dị... Đi xem phim vào dịp này là lựa chọn của không ít các bạn trẻ và gia đình nhằm tìm đến những giây phút nghỉ ngơi và thư giãn sau một năm bận rộn.

Bạn có thể tới các rạp trung tâm như Megastar Vincom Bà Triệu, Platinum The Garden, Lotte Cinema Keangnam... Ngoài ra, một số rạp mới khác cũng có thể đặt trong danh sách lựa chọn của bạn như trung tâm chiếu phim Quốc gia, rạp Tháng Tám, Royal City, Times City hay Megastar Mipec Tower...

*6. Làng Văn hoá - Du lịch các dân tộc Việt Nam*



Lễ hội đua ngựa sẽ được tái hiện trong xuân Giáp Ngọ. Ảnh: vietwindtravel
Sẽ không có gì ý nghĩa hơn trong những ngày đầu năm Giáp Ngọ, du khách được chứng kiến màn tái hiện hội đua ngựa đầu Xuân của cộng đồng dân tộc Mông (Bắc Hà, Lào Cai) tại làng Văn hoá - Du lịch các dân tộc Việt Nam ở Đồng Mô, Sơn Tây. Đây là lễ hội thể hiện tinh thần phóng khoáng, dũng mãnh và tự tin của các chàng trai người Mông; đồng thời tôn vinh truyền thống thượng võ của những người con nơi núi rừng Tây Bắc.

Đến đây, du khách còn được biết thêm nhiều lễ hội đặc sắc của các dân tộc như: tết Hạn Cuống (mừng Xuân mới) của dân tộc Thái (Hoà Bình), lễ hội bắt chồng dịp năm mới của dân tộc Chu Ru (Lâm Đồng); lễ hội trỉa lúa (cầu mùa) của dân tộc B’râu (Kon Tum), tết Păng Katê của dân tộc Chăm (Bình Thuận)… Ngày hội diễn ra từ ngày 15 đến 17/2 (tức ngày 16 - 18 Tết Giáp Ngọ).

_Theo vnexpress_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Các địa điểm bắn pháo hoa tết Âm Lịch Giáp Ngọ 2014 tại Hà Nội*

*Vào thời khắc chuyển giao giữa năm Quý Tỵ và Giáp Ngọ, Hà Nội sẽ có 5 điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm cao và 24 điểm bắn tầm thấp.*

Theo kế hoạch của UBND Hà Nội, 5 điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm cao là hồ Hoàn Kiếm (2 điểm trước Bưu điện Hà Nội và trụ sở Báo Hà Nội Mới), công viên Thống Nhất (quận Hai Bà Trưng), vườn hoa Lạc Long Quân (quận Tây Hồ), hồ Văn Quán (quận Hà Đông). Dự kiến mỗi điểm sẽ bắn 500 quả pháo trong 15 phút.

Còn 24 điểm bắn pháo hoa tầm thấp đặt ở trung tâm các quận Ba Đình, Hoàng Mai, Long Biên, Đống Đa, Cầu Giấy, Thanh Xuân; các huyện Gia Lâm, Mê Linh, Ba Vì, Đan Phượng, Thạch Thất, Chương Mỹ, Thường Tín, Quốc Oai, Phú Xuyên, Mỹ Đức, Ứng Hòa, Đông Anh, Sóc Sơn, Phúc Thọ, Thanh Oai, Hoài Đức, Thanh Trì và thị xã Sơn Tây. Mỗi điểm này sẽ có 60 giàn pháo, đồng thời có biểu diễn ca nhạc phục vụ người dân.

Từ 18 đến 30 tháng Chạp, Sở Công thương Hà Nội cũng dự kiến tổ chức 54 chợ hoa xuân, trong đó 24 điểm ở nội thành và 30 điểm ở ngoại thành.

*TP.HCM bắn pháo hoa tết âm lịch Giáp Ngọ 2014*

_Để tiễn đưa năm cũ chào đón năm mới Giáp Ngọ 2014, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh sẽ bán pháo hóa tại 6 điểm khác nhau vào lúc 0h ngày 31-1-2014 ( mùng 1 tết)_

- 2 điểm tầm cao tại đầu đường hầm sông Sài Gòn (Q.2) và công viên Lịch sử - văn hóa dân tộc (Q.9)

- 4 điểm tầm thấp 
   + đền tưởng niệm liệt sĩ Bến Dược (huyện Củ Chi)
   + sân bóng đá huyện Cần Giờ
   + khu tưởng niệm liệt sĩ Ngã Ba Giồng (huyện Hóc Môn)
   + khu di tích lịch sử Láng Le - Bàu Cò (huyện Bình Chánh).

*Địa điểm Đà Nẵng bắn pháo hoa giao thừa Tết Giáp Ngọ 2014*

UBND TP Đà Nẵng vừa phê duyệt kế hoạch tổ chức bắn pháo hoa trong đêm giao thừa Tết Giáp Ngọ 2014.  Theo đó, Đà Nẵng bắn pháo hoa giao thừa Tết Giáp Ngọ 2014 tại 2 điểm

Điểm 1 tại đông bắc cầu Sông Hàn bao gồm cụm 1a tại công viên vỉa hè đường Bạch Đằng (thuộc phường Thạch Thang, quận Hải Châu); cụm 1b tại vỉa hè đường Trần Hưng Đạo, thuộc (phường An Hải Bắc, quận Sơn Trà).  

Điểm 2 tại tây nam cầu Rồng bao gồm cụm 2a tại công viên vỉa hè đường 2 Tháng 9 (thuộc phường Bình Hiên, quận Hải Châu); cụm 2b tại vỉa hè đường Trần Hưng Đạo (thuộc phường An Hải Tây, quận Sơn Trà).

----------


## thaithuy5992

ui, thích thế :Smile:

----------

